# gute todesritter skillung ( pvp )



## durokai (25. November 2008)

heey ich versuch mal so kurz wie möglich mich zu fassen
und zwar wollt ich wissen was ihr für eine sehr gute todesritter skillung ( unholy) hauptsächlich haltet
hier zu bitte ich euch den ein oder anderen vorgefertigen skill baum anzugucken und etwas nach zu hilfen
also ich persöhlich habe mir vor einigen tagen einen todesritter erstehlt und hab vor ihn erstmal zu behlaten
spiele sehr gern pvp und wollt ihn nach höhren lvl auf unholy skilln bloss weiß ich nicht so wirklich was ich aus den baum
eigentlich sooo wirklich dringend benötige und wollt fragen was ihr darüber haltet ich stehl mir mein todesritter skillung
soo ungefär vor 

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...250101103103150

würd mich freun über den ein oder anderen rat schlag mit link aufn todesritter skill baum und comi hier zu danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattzomix (25. November 2008)

also ich würde ein wenig anders skillen, du hast z.b. die kürzere stundauer nich geskillt, die ich im pvp auf jedenfall skillen würde

dafür brauchst du aber keine punkte im blutbaum und auch nich die 5 punkte in ausweichen meiner meinung

dann lieber noch den unheiligen boden skillen, der deine gegner verlangsamt und deine angriffe stärker machen wenn du auf dem verseuchten grund stehst.

auch solltest du diese insektenschwarm skillen, weil der deine hitbox extrem erweitert, d.h. es fällt dem gegner schwerer andere ziele neben dir normal mit mausklick anzuvisieren (zumindest war es immer so in instanzen wo ich mit meinem frostdk getankt hab und ein unholydk dmg gemacht hat. ich konnte weder looten, noch ein ziel per maus anvisieren dann halt nur per tab)

joa was noch ach ja die wandernde seuche solltest du noch skillen um bei mehreren gegnern schaden zu machen.

und du solltest deinen ghul mit dem talent verbessern, was ihm 60% deiner ausdauer und stärke gibt, da er dann auch mehr schaden macht und mehr aushält und im pvp mit ghul is dann ungefähr wie hunter mit pet^^

das ganze sieht dann bei mir ungefähr so aus:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...250151203133151


----------



## blaQmind (25. November 2008)

wür bei deiner skillung so auf die schnelle nur den todesgriff wegtun und dann die aura fertig skillen dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InTheEnd (25. November 2008)

Ich kann dir net viel zum PvP mit dem DK sagen, da ich noch net so weit bin aber ich würde ein deiner Stelle Entweihung mitskillen, da es den Gegner langsamer macht und dir mehr Dmg-Output gibt.

Wie gesagt viel Ahnung hab ich net darum hör ich jetzt auf bevor uch mist rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (25. November 2008)

Durokai,

wieviele Threads willst Du noch erstellen? Und nutze das richtige DK Forum! Hier:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=138

/reported

Riggedi


----------



## hexenshadow (25. November 2008)

Also wenn du für lange zeit PvP machen willst ist die eigentliche empfehlung unholy beim leveln blut und tank ist eigentlich jeder skillung(glaube aber frost ist am besten für tanks ausgerichtet.Aber eigentlich solltest du selbst wisssen wie du skillst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich z.b levele mit unholy und ich finde es gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

